# Walking My Yearling Colt



## TimberRidgeRanch (Mar 6, 2012)

First off with him being a yearling and learning hand grazing and letting him go as he pleases is NOT a good thing to teach him. hand grazing a yearling or babies teaches them to tug away from you always dodging for grass and what ever. You need to teach him manners and respect while on a lead rope. Hes to stay in his space and respect yours hes not to wonder away from you or to lag behind you. Your not walking a dog kinda deal. as a yearling he needs constant work not once a week or when ever you have time. everyday he should be handled. teach him to stand patiently teach him to pick up feet stand on cross ties backing him up side stepping to your pressure not his. Yearlings are at a stage where manners need to be established before you can move on to anything else. Without manners you have a beast that can and will hurt you. 
You have a colt and from what you stated above are very inexperienced at handling young horses. This is also NOT a good combo he needs to be gelded asap. again once a week handling is not enough.
JMHO

TRR


----------



## KissTheRing (Aug 2, 2011)

1. Dont ever let him sound to other horses- Make him lunge everytime or give him a good whack!- Its a bad habit that once its sets in, it'll never leave.
2. Yearlings can spook- Just remind him that he isnt suppost to with a quick lunge-
3. When there is resistance- Make him work- Dont just pull him till he goes =)
Work Work Work- Is all a yearling should be thinking about- Not yummy grass or his herd mates.
I say keep his mind moving and you wont have a problem


----------



## uflrh9y (Jun 29, 2012)

I disagree with the previous poster. I do not believe in lunging horses or working horses before 3 (sometimes 2 depending if it is a fast growing breed but even then I don't recommend it). The strain that lunging puts on their legs is way too much for a young horse who is still growing. 

Also, a yearly is going to call out to other horses. Remember it was only a few months ago he was weaned and went from being a herd animal to solitary. I don;t think punishing a young horse for doing what he would naturally do is a a good idea. I would not walk him places with lots of distractions. Don't walk him around tons of other horses. The best thing you can do at this age is just be around him, get him desensitized to things like brushing, halters, leading short distances, moving off of pressure, picking up his feet and working around his head, etc.


----------



## KayleightrotterX (Apr 30, 2012)

Thanks for the replies guys.

firstly he is not allowed to wonder off and do as he pleases on walks he is allowed to graze when i say so not when he chooses and he is very aware of that his nose doesnt touch the ground until the lead rope does and i say 'ok' 
when he can go. he is only a baby and although hes a large one his mind set i s still very young.

he already know's all of those things u stated about tying patience etc in his own yard iwas trying to get him out and about to experience new things young so as an adult its not such a shock ( this colt ha been hadled since 2 weeks old and i've owned him since birth his i cared for his mom thoroughout her pregnancy etc so i've always been around) as for leading walking backing up etc he already knows that the horse is completely at ease with all that i do. everyone has commented on how well be haved he is for instance if i ask him to back he up does it 1 finge on his shoulder trotting as soon as i start to jog hes by my side we are very bonded and i have him under control in our yard its just outside i need a little help on how to make him feel secure and safe he doesnt try and bolt he just get s scared.

p.s the reason its only twice a week is because i work and he is at a yard being cared for 5 days a week plus being so young i think everyday is to much and he needs herd time to be a baby and grow up.

Thanks for your comments all appreicated x


----------



## rookie (May 14, 2012)

Hi, 
Yearlings are testing the waters as I am sure you know. Its been a while since I had a yearling so I might be out of step. My first thought is that if you are not planning on breeding him geld him. Him calling to a local stallion is a bit disturbing and he might soon figure out he has the muscle on you. If you had trouble getting him away from an "angry stallion" now imagine how hard it would be in 6 months. It sounds like he was positioning himself to fight and a stallion fight is not what you want ever. I would either put him into stallion management now or geld him. 

I would be more worried about the fact that as I understand it he knocked you over. I think that shows a lack of respect for you and your space. It's a great way to get hurt. I would go back to leading 101. He should match your stride and pace no matter what that stride and pace is. If you stop, he should stop no tugging on the lead necessary. If he was my horse and he stepped into me once I would make sure it was the last time he did that. Nothing in the world should be more terrifying then me when my space is invaded. I know some will be upset by that idea; however, in my opinion its a safety thing. He is going to be big and strong and you don't need him knocking you over whenever he feels like it. He should not know that if he does not want to do something he can knock you over. I don't mean you have to beat him, but make him work. Make that a negative experience it by having him work circles or making him move his feet. 

You knew him as a baby but he is not a baby anymore. He is a nearly adult horse. I know a lot of people who handled their horse from the time it was a day old and they did it poorly. I have heard of people who thought it was cute when their stud colt at day two charged and reared at them. They did not reprimand that behavior. It was not so cute when the horse was a 2 year old and would charge them in the pasture or bite them in play. I am not saying that you or your yearling are in this boat. I am just saying that who a horse is at a day old is very different then who they are as a yearling. The rules may have changed and you have to change with them or change them again. 

Again, its been a few years since I handled a yearling and so my advice may not be worth a hill of beans. I wish you luck with your yearling.


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

Why are you walking him like he is a dog?

There is no need to do this. 

And eventually, will cause more problems, especially if horse gets away from you, and injures itself, you, other people, or animals, or property.

Leave horse to be a horse, and get a dog.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

Lol. Good luck ever getting a horse to completely stop calling to other horses. You may as well try asking them to hold their breath.

I used to take my little one for walks all the time. We didn't do a whole lot of work and I would avoid lunging and any extensive trot work or rough terrain, but a relatively flat mile walk every once in a while shouldn't be a problem. I tried to let her set the pace, don't pick a fight because he starts off boldly and curious. Just walk with him. Don't let him pull away or walk in front, but don't try to slow him down too much. I liked to incorporate circles around things [mailboxes, bushes, anything] and circles in general [towards me and mostly away from me] to keep my little one yielding. Throw in some halts and backing if he stops paying attention.

As far as calling to other horses, I never just let her call home, I'd usually immediately push her into a circle away from me to get her to refocus on me, and I don't think she's done much calling lately [she's 4 now]. Babies will call, they are still insecure, but all you can do is redirect their attention to you and continue impressing upon them that you are the leader and they don't need to look to other horses for guidance. I do NOT recommend hitting your horse when he calls.

Just keep up with some "yield to me" exercises on your walks [as I said, circles, halts, backing up, even zig-zagging down the trail]. He just needs to know that you are alpha and that in itself will assure him. Good luck!

ETA: I spent a long time writing this, I was also cooking, talking to people, etc, so I did not see the post above me.

There is NOTHING wrong with taking a young horse on a walk. It is NOT like "walking a dog." It gets them out and desensitized to all sorts of things, it counts as groundwork, and is more exciting for both of you than 10 minute sessions every day in the arena. Just because some people do not do things like this doesn't mean it is wrong. We aren't talking about taking a full grown, trained horse for a walk, we are talking about taking a yearling out. Big difference.


----------



## KayleightrotterX (Apr 30, 2012)

Thank you to Ricc0love your post make a lot of sense i have been working on a lot with him over the past wk as i had a few days off i also did a bit of join up with him and worked on him staying at my sholder back to basics etc as for his walks i have decided until he has been castrated its unsafe for me to walk him out incase he gets to a mare etc people are right in saying i now need to take note that he isnt a baby any more its just difficult to let his baby time go ha!


also to the person who said he is not a dog i am fully aware what he is and i walk him so he gets used to the outside world when he knocked me he wasnt pushing me he spooked the opposite direction and went up in the air he settles staight away and it was one of his first times away from home! hes is generally very well behaved its just an odd occasion that he doesnt something out of character peopleneed to remeber he is still young!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

You are making excuses for him behavior. At 1 year old, hes not a baby. His testosterone is kicking in and horomores are starting to rage.

You say he knocked you over...okay. but then it wasnt his fault because he spooked.

You say he is pulling you around...okay. but he is just a baby.

You say that he is calling to other horses...okay. but he is just a baby.

No, no, and no.

Hes not a baby, hes a 500+ pound horse that needs manners while walking around. Best way to do it, is to expose him to it frequently. No, that doesnt mean once a week, that means multiple times a week, 4-6 times a week. 

When he isnt listening to you, back him up. Turn him in circles. Make his mind come back to you. If a horse is circling, they are less likely to bolt. Dont get frustrated with him, just make him work. But lunging is a VERY bad idea. He'll spook, bolt and then drag you. And then youll have a horse running down the road. Not smart or safe.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KayleightrotterX (Apr 30, 2012)

- i am not making excuses he is a baby yes a large baby but none the less hes not going to know everything all at once, as i said before i had sometime off work and was down everyday working on the ground manners i dont have all the experience is the world but i do no one thing and that is he needs disapline which he gets everytime he doesnt something wrong i do put him to work like on our last walk one the way home i had him backing up and circling when his mind drifted off, walking at my shoulder. i asked for a few tips not for shouty know it all response's. he's my horse and i will do what i want with him.. as for everything else my riding instructor at our yard is ex miltarty and kings troop he did his BHS exams and is very expirienced in horse training i go by what he says but i just thought someone people on here might have a few times so im not constantly asking him what to do.


Might well delete this thread!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi Kayleigh, as forum policy we don't delete threads. 

Some of the answers may be direct but they are made with your best interest and safety at heart from people who've been there and have the experience. 

Yearlings test the waters, especially yearling colts. I've raised many and have a yearling colt right now myself. Especially when they are still intact, discipline has to be top priority. Any unwanted behavior, no matter how trivial or insignificant needs to be corrected immediately. It is shockingly fast how something minor can turn into something major with a colt. They need to know that the human in their 2 member herd is the boss, all the time without exception. 

You mentioned having a knowledgeable yard owner, my suggestion would be to ask for hands on help from him. We (collective we) can suggest things on the web but it's much easier to give proper help & direction in real life where one can see the behavior first hand and help deal with it appropriately.


----------



## uflrh9y (Jun 29, 2012)

Can I ask why you have not gelded him yet? If you are having issues with him at 1, it is only going to get more complicated when he is a 2 year old and his hormones are just another obstacle for him to not listen to you.


----------



## KayleightrotterX (Apr 30, 2012)

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> Hi Kayleigh, as forum policy we don't delete threads.
> 
> Some of the answers may be direct but they are made with your best interest and safety at heart from people who've been there and have the experience.
> 
> ...


 
Hi MHFoundation Quarters,

Thanks you for your reply i do understnad people are trying to be helpful and mosto f the threads are done in a way that i cantake it and take advise from all i meant was i dotn like it whn people start wit the CAPS and !!! its annoying becasueits obvious to mostthat i just wantseda few trainingtips instead of a full blown shouting


Thanks you for your kind reply


----------



## KayleightrotterX (Apr 30, 2012)

*ignore above comment**

Thanks you for your reply i do understand people are trying to be helpful and mos tof the threads are done in a way that i can take in and take advise from, All i meant was i dont like it when people start wit the CAPS and !!! its annoying because its obvious to most that i just wantseda few training tips instead of a blunt


Thanks you for your kind reply


----------



## KayleightrotterX (Apr 30, 2012)

hiya, hes to be guelded in 3 wks x


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

Just remember, the bigger he grows the more difficult this stuff is to fix - take full advantage of the fact he's not yet fully grown and muscled up. Good to hear that you're gelding him, hopefully that will help him focus on you without him being all hormonal. But don't allow him to get away with anything, no matter how tiny. Don't think of him as a baby, better to think of him as a very large, hormonal, rebellious teenager if you must.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

